# New Pics of my Flowerhorn, Salvini



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i finally remembered to bring mycamera home last night, and snapped some pics earlier this morning to update ppl onto my flowerhorn's progress. he's a freakin mammoth now. after looking at the pictures i took, i notice how bloody thick he's getting.

my bad, the salvini is a female...im an official idiot...lol

2 weeks ago i introduced my previously very shy salvini into the flowerhorn's tank. i rearranged decor, but still thought i might find half a salvini in the morning. the wierdest thing occured tho...these 2 fish are inseperable now. previously neither of these fish have been able to live together with anything else (other than the pleco already in the tank). but im flabbergasted (







) these two fish are like long lost best friends. i really dont understand. male flowerhorn's are usually not the most tolerant fish when it comes to tank mates, ESPECIALLY another cichlid...even more so a male cichlid...that is aggressive...my flowerhorn would sh!tkick anything that was put in his tank before this, whether i rearranged decor or not. so this was a very pleasant surprise for me.

but i wonder just WHY they get along so good? my flowerhorn lacks the spot onthe dorsal fin indicating a female, but that isnt a 'for sure' sign. i vented him, and i gather its a fish penis.lol. the salvini is definitely a male...

the only 2 things i can think of is that maybe the flowerhorn thinks the salvini is a fellow FH, because the salvini has the horizontal lines...and is very vibrant...or the second idea is that i just lucked out,lol.

i reorganized my tank and turned all lights off again earlier in the week, and tried to introduce my green terror (which is the same size as my salvini)...that didnt work, and the flowerhorn and salvini hunted IN TANDEM looking for the green terror. it was bloody freaky. they were better hunters than my pack of piranhas, and expertly covered the tank in a seach pattern and flushed him out, so i removed himimmediately. but these 2 cichlids were hunting the poor bugger.

i also snapped some pics of my leopard pleco (for Tibs' enjoyment,lol). he's taken over the bigger piece of driftwood, and lays the smack down on any fish that comes into his territory. except the FH, that has gotten too damned big for him now,lol.

the 'Odd Couple'
View attachment 73016


this pic is horrible, but shows the thickness of the FH and size difference of the two.
View attachment 73017


They never leave eachother's side
View attachment 73018


View attachment 73019


View attachment 73020


My Flowerhorn...he loves to pose for pics right at the front of the tank.
View attachment 73021


My salvini (sorry for bluriness, he's so damned fast)...his name is Jean Chretian..cause he's an asshole, and had a mishap with his lip, that leads to him moving his mouth just like the ex canadian PM.
View attachment 73022


This is my Leopard Pleco, coolest pleco ive ever had. i had to coax him out of his burrow.
View attachment 73026


I love this pic. i had the light on the side trying to get a good shot, and i looked from the side...he looks like he's hypnotized by the light. 'Go to the light, my son.',lol
View attachment 73023


These two are lookin for trouble, hanging out by the plecos burrow,lol. again...they're together.
View attachment 73028


One more of 'Jean'







View attachment 73029


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

looking good. i like your flowerhorn's coloration. Red dragon ZZ?


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

great fish there puff

flowerhorn is BEAUTIFUL

and i dont under stand it, that salvini is bite sized to the FH

but my fav of them all is the Leopard Pleco


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

damn nice pics


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Genin, thanks for the comments man








i know he is a ZZ...but i just bought him as a 'flowerhorn' for 25$ a few months ago. id say he leans more red dragon, but ive been wrong on this before, but 'Red Dragon' is more of a name a breeder gave his fish..which looks similar, but this was just a run of the mill FH, but he's turned out amazing. he's beefy as hell, and soooo powerful

Tibs- i know man, the salvini is so tiny compared to it. i seriously think that the FH thinks that the salvini is a lady flowerhorn or something, it's bizarre.
you were the reason i snapped the pics of my pleco, i know you like it,lol.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice looking fish,I like all of there coloration good job.









BTW, where did you get that beautiful rocky background from?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

its one of those backgrounds you buy from a roll at the LFS. i think i paid 1.18 per foot...for four feet of it. i used vegetable oil to make sure it got really stuck to the back, there's a couple of bubbles, but nothing major









i really want one of those crazy backgrounds like yorkshire, but they're expensive and take up a lot of tank depth,lol


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

whoa...when you look at the pic of the leopard pleco, you can read the writing around the lens of my camera...crazy...lol


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Puff said:


> whoa...when you look at the pic of the leopard pleco, you can read the writing around the lens of my camera...crazy...lol
> [snapback]1157285[/snapback]​


lol yeah thats awsum

but really, your L114 looks great, make me wanna get one

is yours getting those red tail "trailers" filements yet?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

no, it doesnt seem like he'll get those orange trailers, well im not sure yet, as he's only about 5 inches long. i prefer him how he is, as he looks like a leopard...im not a fan of the orange trailers to tell the truth,lol.

thanks for the comments tibs


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm surprised Tibs the expert on fish didnt correct you on this....

Your salvini is a female, and a great looking one too


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Great pics!

I miss my FH now.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

lemmywinks said:


> I'm surprised Tibs the expert on fish didnt correct you on this....
> 
> Your salvini is a female, and a great looking one too
> 
> ...










since when am i an expert


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

That was said with sarcasm.....


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

lemmywinks said:


> That was said with sarcasm.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so was what i said

ive never considered myself an expert, so therefore, why are you saying that refering that i consider myself an expert


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

are you f*cking serious????

i thought the males had a red belly, with the black spot surrounded with blue + blue on the gill plate w/ irridescent streaks on the face meant that it was a male....

are you sure lemmy?

it had a red belly, and the black spot on the gill?

the sites i read must have been wrong...


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Black spot on the dorsal = female

The red on the belly isnt the best way to find a female though because I've seen some awesome males that also showed alot of red on their belly









here you can see my old female and my male. the female has the black spot and alot of red on the belly.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

well what-the-f*ck...lol

i know it wont happen, but i guess these two think they're a freakin pair?lol. well im an ass. last time i rely on the internet for a profile,lol..

does havign a sh!tload of blue on it mean anything?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

It's a female, dont worry. If you have any future questions on fish, just ask on here









And yes, I've actually seen a flowerhorn pair up with a female salvini. They actaully produced fry too


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

are you serious that they produced fry???

WTF

do you think he'd be too 'big' for her...ya know...if they 'did it'?







....

jk


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

very cool group of fish

i like the colors of both of them and how they

kinda contrast each other


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

and nice fish........ goodluck with the pairing.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I want a FH, but don t have the room at the moment

That pleco is sweet


----------



## kamekazi (Oct 7, 2004)

I know this post is old as hell, though I have to know if the Salvini and Flowerhorn ever had babies???? If anyone knows, let me know. sh*t, I think I'm gonna get a FH. Never found one with such nice colors though.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

great pics!


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Sweet!


----------

